# Imperial Guard whats your opinion?



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I got A few mates who think Imperial Guard are rubbish (despite tons of Victories) some say they are cowardly (pussies to be more specific) some say they just should'nt exist I think the Idea of the Imperium Of man is cool and the Variety is cool too andyone else formed an opinion?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Personally I say that the imperial guard is quite good because it is one of the more diverse armies. If the army is made properly then it has the possibility of defeating any other army out there.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Always think IG are the best shooting army. The amount of fire power you can get in an all infantry army is much larger than any other force.


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

Blackhiker said:


> If the army is made properly then it has the possibility of defeating any other army out there.


Well you could say that about any army. 

To the point, I think IG is a really specialized army (ranged), and I guess that could be viewed as "pussy". However, from a fluff standpoint the idea of the IG is similar to what we have today (the army), so in context they are not rubbish, but a very realistic approach to what future human armies may look like and function tactically. From a game standpoint, it is quite annoying to see several gun pits, tanks and about a thousand little guys all waiting to shoot the crap out of you and your only playing a 1000pts game.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm only asking this cos I kinda feel outnumbered when it comes to opinions however I find that Guard can be good in combat if you dish out for Advisors and wargear I've done it before and beaten a Warboss and his Retinue with Hq and Advisors.


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Gore Hunter said:


> I'm only asking this cos I kinda feel outnumbered when it comes to opinions however I find that Guard can be good in combat if you dish out for Advisors and wargear I've done it before and beaten a Warboss and his Retinue with Hq and Advisors.


Sure they can do it, but the question you need to ask yourself is "Could I have shot them down instead?"

In most cases, the answer is yes.

In addition if you spend those points on guns you don't wind up with the problem of a huge point sink against an opposing shooty army (because lets face it, they're never going to cross the board in one piece).


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Tell your mates that their BM's would go alot smoother if their heads were not in the way.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The people that say IG are rubbish (if you don't mind me saying) are slightly retarded. IG is easily, if you play right, one of the most fun and most powerful armies in the game. Those people that say that they are rubbish are wrong, because if you equip a guard army right (especially with carapace armour), then troops are a formidible and innumerable force. Those people that say they are "Pussies" are wrong, because in the last 10 games I have passed every leadership test with my guard. Whoever said that they shouldn't be in the game are wrong, because without guard, there would be no trace of humanity in the game (SM are hardly human).


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I know guard have mass shooting numbers and good tanks, and I'm sure they could be good in the right hands. Just the two times I played them in Vassel their firing lines weren't good enough (thanks to cover) so my assault marines got to slaughter them. Still I reason with the right person they could be rather good.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Hespithe said:


> Tell your mates that their BM's would go alot smoother if their heads were not in the way.


Bravo, Hespithe. Bravo.


Yeah, I keep a copy of a battle report handy for every time I hear any variation on "IG sucks!"

It's from the Medusa V campaign. Cityfighting. I took 1,500 points of guard into the city to face 1,500 points of Eldar. At the end of the game, there were exactly 1,500 points left on the table. 1,239 of them were mine. I used to play Space Marines, and would get my clock cleaned 9 times out of ten. Now, in over a year's worth of battles, I have NEVER lost to aliens or heretics. Friendly Space Marines that go a little crazy? Yeah, a few times. But The Enemy always finds that the guns of the Donian IV are hard to put down.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i dont like IG because i ahve a friend who playes them and he is rather annoying when it come to comparing armies. it really gets me down whne he says tat the imperium of man can never fall etc. thats simply not true! they are the 2nd/3rd least technologicaly advanced army. their basic soldiers are, lets face it, weaker than an orks lie, and the only good thing about them are their tanks (which are far too chep points wise). many peopl emay dissagree with me on this point. but i stand by the fact that humans are probably the weakest race in the galaxy.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Say that to my grey knights and inquisitor! Anyways the IG are,IMHO one of the most fun armies to paint and can look really cool if done right. I think that there should be a lot more IG armies than Space marine srmies as in the fluff IG in the universe outnumber the space marines about 10 000 to 1.(Correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Jakkie, that's just the point, lol. The individual Guardsman is nothing to consider really, and the level of Imperial Tech is pretty darn low as well. But, it is in human nature to take whatever is available and stand against the odds when survival is the prize. The IG are doing just that, and with more guts and determination than you'll find in any Astartes Chapter or Xenos force.

The IG may be low key, but the IG are LEGION!


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah the do outnumber them alot, and most other armies to i think.
IG are cool in many aspects, i think there tanks should be that cheap otherwise i think they would be too under-powered.
i especiually like the stormtroopers/kaskrin models.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Gore Hunter said:


> I got A few mates who think Imperial Guard are rubbish (despite tons of Victories)


Tell your few mates that there complete idiots and only deserve tobe shot for wasting space on this planet for having brains the size of there penises.


Gore Hunter said:


> some say they are cowardly (pussies to be more specific)


apart from the FACT that Imperial Guard Leadership can be far better than even stupid Marines, Marines are the pussies


Gore Hunter said:


> some say they just should'nt exist


I say your friends shouldn't exist, they sound like a Marines obedient bondage slut


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Well if the imperium decided it wanted a planet bad enough they could never lose, they have the ability to litterally bury any other force under the sheer wieght of IG corpses should they decide to.

that asside IG are needed...how can a SM be a bad ass when everything is also a bad ass.

i think guard should be weeker and cheeper imo.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I find the guard good  and are all the more better if used right (See a staff member whose a big guard player-could wipes out half my force in turn 2 in a apocalypse game.


----------



## StealingYerMail (Feb 23, 2008)

IG are awesome. They're actually decently well-rounded, and they can handle most situations with ease.

Not too mention without them, there probably wouldn't be any good fluff for the Imperium.

Plus, when I was still new to 40k, I was stopped by an IG player. He discussed his army with me (sort of against my will, but I still listened) and he showed me his "box o' tanks."

The man literally had a tool box full of Leman Russ tanks... it was insane. He had enough firepower in there to blow up the damn table, never mind the opposing army. From that day forward, I've always liked the Imperial Guard and I've always had respect for their players.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The guard are an excellant army that can be tailored to any specific role you want, from elite grav units to fully mobile tank companys ,and i know from experience that its not just tanks and heavy weapons. 
i won many games without tanks and the only heavy weapons i had were mortars and on sentinels and there are plenty of stories about the plucky guardsman who killed something well above their points cost i once had a sgt take down a tooled up chaos lord with his combat knife and many more tales would spring to mind if not for the beer.


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

Gore Hunter said:


> some say they are cowardly (pussies to be more specific)


Well they probably have never been shot at before I bet. I do a lot of military simulation games and let me say this even though the rounds being fired at you are not real it still can scare the shit out of you especially if you are pinned down. Guardsmen are not cowards they just act like real soldiers when faced with overwhelming enemy fire.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think your mates are just pissed off that they lose to IG all the time and can't figure out why. Tell them to suck it up and if they are sick of losing all the time then maybe they should play Guard. 

That or tell them to come on here and we'll sort them out.


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

> That or tell them to come on here and we'll sort them out.


Dr Death prescribes a bullet to the head.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I think IG are one of the better armies in the game, a well painted Guard army looks absolutely incredible on the tabletop, and in the right hands, plays as good as it looks. I could never collect a Guard army simply because of the huge number of minis you have to buy and paint, I would go nuts painting all those troops!! 

I'm putting my Tau up against a Guard army this Sunday and I'm looking forward to it, should be interesting with the amount of firepower we will both bring to the table.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

On the subject of plucky Guardsmen taking out huge things... I've got this one model that killed a Hive Tyrant. With a lasgun.

No, seriously. THe Hive tyrant survived all the firepower of a heavy weapons platoon, 3/4 of an infantry platoon, a Leman Russ, and 1/2 of a hardened Veteran squad.

Then this one guy, the last one still alive in his squad, calmly picks up his lasgun and places two shots between the eyes.

@ jakkie: "the only good thing about them are their tanks"

Uh. Perhaps you have been playing against an "Imperial Tank Whore" army. Take a few Heavy Destroyers and watch those babies go up like the Fourth!

A *real* IG commander knows this: Woe unto he who forgets the humble soldier.

In my games, I often find that my infantry do more damage than my tanks! Honestly, I barely even factor the tanks into my overall strategy. They soak up a tremendous amount of fire, and every shot they absorb is one more Guardsman ready to rapid-fire his lasgun back into enemy lines.

Also, I would submit to you that your friend, However self-righteous and sanctimonious he may be (Don't worry, we IG players have to deal with Word-Bearer wannabes), is right. For every system lost to the enemy, three more are brought into the fold. For every planet destroyed, a dozen brought under the Emperor's gaze. For every tank with its treads blown off, a hundred wait to take its place. For every soldier that falls in battle, a billion billion billion wait behind the lines.

We may not have the Mighty God-Machines of the Adeptus Mechanicus, or the sheer fury of the Orks, the wychcraft of the Eldar, or the techno-sorcery of the Tau, but:

Whatever happens, we have got
The Emperor's blessing, they have not.​


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

jakkie said:


> i dont like IG because i ahve a friend who playes them and he is rather annoying when it come to comparing armies. it really gets me down whne he says tat the imperium of man can never fall etc. thats simply not true! they are the 2nd/3rd least technologicaly advanced army. their basic soldiers are, lets face it, weaker than an orks lie, and the only good thing about them are their tanks (which are far too chep points wise). many peopl emay dissagree with me on this point. but i stand by the fact that humans are probably the weakest race in the galaxy.


Ask yourself this who would you rather allie with An Ork? who does'nt really care if your a friend or Foe Or a Guardsman who can at least shoot properly
I'd trust in a Baneblade more than an ork Titan (Gargant?). and if they are the weakest race in the Galaxy then why are they the key reason the Imperium still stands Imperial Guard are the Imperiums backbone.

Let us not Forget Lord Commander Solar Macharius who freed 7000 Planets in seven years which has never been acomplished again and Yarrik who led the valiant Defense of Hades Hive and manage to bleed the Ork Forces Dry and then beat Ghazkgull in hand to hand Combat.
Duty And Honour!!!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

IG kick ass. They're the reason I started playing 40k all those years ago; all those pretty tanks!

The updated codex adds a lot to the IG. Doctrines can make for some fun army choices and woe betide anyone who underestimates the sheer overwhelming firepower an IG army can bring to the table. I've wiped out 2/3 of a 1500pt Dark Eldar army in the first round of shooting, killed all but 4 Grey Knights out of 35 odd in one round and even dragged Chaos Lords down in CC with standard Guard Infantry.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

they are good, and roughriders are great too.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

guard Are one of those armies that depend on who is using them decides if they are good or not. The one time I used gurad i won but they aren't my sort of army. My friend plays guard spams lascannons and plasma guns and thats put me off getting an army.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

2 words: Armored Company.


----------



## TheJackalMan (Feb 29, 2008)

I just don't like them for their aesthetics. They just look so out of place in the 40k setting. Other than that, the tanks are cool, but I have yet to play against them. You guys seem to have a decent opinion of their ferocity so I'll play along for now...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Their aesthetics? jackal, if there was no Guard, there would be no trace of humanity in 40k. SMs are hardly human (they're just genetically engineered flesh), and the Daemonhunters are just godly SM, the SoBs, well, I mean Space Nuns?


----------



## eon08 (Jan 6, 2008)

i am starting some ig and wanted to know if anyone else has pics of them in any type of snow/winter cammo? i was also wondering about snipers, can i have one or two snipers on thier own or do i have to use a squad of six? 
the baneblade is awesome


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Aesthetics? You're going to have to specify on that one, dude. What's more IN place than massed armies of regular humans facing unimaginable horrors from beyond the warp with nothing more than a lasgun, flak jacket, and a set of adamantine balls? Imperial Guard is, IMHO, the greatest army in both the 40k universe and the 40K miniatures game. No other army offers as many options for customization or fluff. There are hundreds of Space Marine chapters and dozens of Eldar bands, but there are MILLIONS of Imperial Guard Regiments. I'm a footslogging dog-faced imperial guardsman through and through.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

imperial gaurd is the most strategic army in the game in which in the hand of a good player almost impossible to beat.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

That's not *Quite* true. I still have difficulty against deep-striking armies. Really, with my Army's composition, I NEED to deploy correctly. That's where the game is won or lost for me.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Deployment is probably the most important part of the game for most guard armies since we have so many static elements. others can react to change...he plan the whole game out before the first turn.

For snipers yes you can field snipers in a number of ways.
inquisition forces have super elite snipers, or sticking to the guard codex there is special weapons teams and ratlings.

you can take a squad of 3 or more ratlings...(ratlings are snipers btw)

for ice camo there should be some around and the codex has some pics...i am also going for an ice look but i suck at painting.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

My Grey Knights just got their asses handed by IG in CC today I mean I kill three of them with my five men and they kill three of mine in return!:shok: IG rock!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> I think your mates are just pissed off that they lose to IG all the time and can't figure out why. Tell them to suck it up and if they are sick of losing all the time then maybe they should play Guard.
> 
> That or tell them to come on here and we'll sort them out.


i must admit, that is my problem :embarassed:, but its also cuz my mate brags so much abut the guard


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I do not like IG because it is unfair that they can have tank companys.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Green Knight said:


> I do not like IG because it is unfair that they can have tank companys.


Only in Apoc. The Armoured Company lists arn't game legal. If you don't want to play it then you don't have too as its not a legal list.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

tank companies are easy enough to beat with the right list.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Just like any other army, the imperial guard has 3 different player types: people who don't have enough experience to use them properly; people who are experienced and have a cool/fluffy army list; and retards that have armies that use unfluffy army lists with all of the army's most powerful and unbalanced units. From what I've seen, 90% of people who don't like the Imperial Guard have mostly played against people that fall into the third category.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Armored Company isn't game legal anymore? Since when?


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Since the release of Apocalypse.



> Just like any other army, the imperial guard has 3 different player types: people who don't have enough experience to use them properly; people who are experienced and have a cool/fluffy army list; and retards that have armies that use unfluffy army lists with all of the army's most powerful and unbalanced units. From what I've seen, 90% of people who don't like the Imperial Guard have mostly played against people that fall into the third category.


I Definitely agree there.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

people at my club do not ask, they just use tank companys.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

one word. TANKS. the imp guard are just like nay other army in that you have to know hoew to play them in order to have a fun game. i knew a kid once who grouped all his imp guard in phalanx's infront of his heavy ordinance to protect them and id kill him every time cuz his men were so close together.


----------



## hearthlord (Nov 16, 2007)

IG is the best because of the modeling possibility's. IG can be any human army past or future.

I want to do a "Enemy at the Gate" style army. Big red Soviet flags. Hvy weapons on old wheeled carriages. Commissars shooting deserters. Big greatcoats. All that fun.:grin:

IG is not about the heroes. It is the huge organization that slowly strangles any opponent to death. It is like getting hit with a train. You see it coming but there is nothing you can do about it.

Armored companies are fun but any one with any list designed to kill MEQs will do fine. Infantry is more powerful IMHO.

The funny thing about guys trash talking your army is that before the battle they call it weak. After the battle they whine about that you are being cheesy.:so_happy:


----------



## Absolute035 (Jan 13, 2008)

I love IG for their firepower, some of the coolest stuff in the game. And who wouldn't love to roll the dice for a Basilisk indirecting on some FAR off target that got clumped up?

I do agree on the aesthetics though, IG army looks like they're straight out of World War II. So I don't like their models much, but that's only a component of 40k.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

IG are a great army but a huge investement of both time and money. For a normal 1500 pt game you can end up painting ~60 guys plus tanks. Thats an insane amount of troops to buy/make/paint/deploy on the table top. 

It does unfortuately stand that i havent ever seen a fully painted guard army on the tabletop. I know its rare to see a fully painted army at all but of the ones i have been blessed seeing none of them have ever been the hammer of the emperor. I have my own guard artillery company in the making and have struggled with getting 25 of my 45 guys done plus 3 basilisks and chimera. Its worth it though. They look great in my opinion (got vostroyans). 



> IG is not about the heroes.


"The most important thing is no heroics. This is Broucheroc new fish there are no heroes. The orks keep killing them." _Fifteen hours_.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

I had my whole army painted up until... Midway through Junior Year. Since then, I haven't had whole great blocks of time needed for painting my guys.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Alex, the key is to not have a job, or to have a job where no one sees you and no one bothers you. Like a night security guard or something like that. You have 8 hours a night just for painting! But seriously, that is actually how I ended up painting my Catachan army. I'd paint 2 squads a night until I had them finished.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

Casmiricus said:


> That's not *Quite* true. I still have difficulty against deep-striking armies. Really, with my Army's composition, I NEED to deploy correctly. That's where the game is won or lost for me.


it all depends on you deployment like stated before. deployment is one of the most important if not the most important for any army really.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

I love IG to be honest. I personally don't play tabletop that much (almost at all).
But I do read a lot of the WH40k books and they seem like a great army in general, except when it's a book about SM where they seem to last about 15 words into the book and every guardsman is dead.
I spend a lot of time painting and collecting IG though. It's quite costly, but worth it. A fully painted IG army is a hell of a sight, especially when it's painted well.

I might even start playing with my IG army sometime, if I can find the time/be arsed.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Whatever happens, we have got
> The Emperor's blessing, they have not.


Lets at least attribute this, its adapted from Hilaire Belloc:

'Whatever happens we have got
The maxim gun and they have not'

The bitter words of disgust of the creator of the machine gun.


----------



## Roy (Feb 29, 2008)

One of the only good things about them is being able to create an individual army. PLUS CATACHANS ROCK:grin:


----------



## d'hargetezan (Mar 1, 2008)

The IG are probobly my favorite army to fight, of all the Imperium the IG are the ones that present me the greatest difficulty. You really need to know your army if you want to beat them. IG ROCK! I'd love to fight a battle as their ally but unfourtionatley the person I usually play with is too into hating Chaos (Cas).


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

woo angry flashlights


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

well I'm pleased to see such Love for the Imperium Of Man Whoohoo as Macharius said
"What I cannot crush with words I shall crush with the Tanks if the Imperial Guard"
in other words prepare to eat Baneblade Biatch


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I like 'em. They come fresh-wrapped not in tins like marines, so they're easier to open and probably healthier too.

"The thinking Ork's perspective"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Personally I think the Imperial Guard is a good idea but I hate the miniatures.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

same hear solitaire, i think the models look rubbish. Please no afence just my opinon


----------



## Skorch (Dec 30, 2007)

The imperial guard is really what seperates 40k from the next generic sci-fi in my opinion. In 40k, we have:
Genetically engineeres super soldiers
Corrupt genetically engineeres super soldiers
"undead" robots with anchient gods
Space elves who screwed themselves over
Evil space elves who like to hurt things
Swarms of alien bugs who like to eat
Hi-tech aliens who have cyclops armour
Green skinned savages who eat stones.

Now, read this out to someone who is addicted to star-craft and they should be creaming jeans (after you rant about how blizard stole ideas from GW). You look at star craft, any many other sci-fi games /universes and they all have similar races. eg. Zerg= 'nids, protoss= eldar/tau, Terrans= Marines.
Rarely do you come across a sci-fi game where you have humble 14 year olds with rifles. Enter the imperial guard. 

The guard is what gives scale to 40k. Quote from a GW employee "See this? this is you with a bit of training, he is called a conscript. See this? This is a space marine? It would take about 10-20 you you to kill just one of these guys."

The guard is what gives a bit of humor to the 40k universe (Black humor mind you). C'mon, have you even read the uplifting primer? Just look...








And things along the lines of, "Genestealers move slowly and have flimsy claws, an organised bayonet charge will easily deal with these abominations."

The guard give players the ability to have huge amounts of fun in the tabletop game. For example, you loose 5 of your own marines due to a horrible whirlwind shot? Not funny. Your Leman russ fires at a DE Talor, the shell bounces off it and into your command squad? Hilarious. Getting a devastator squad in close combat with genestealers? Not funny. Chargeing 20 conscripts into a furiso dreadnaught, tieing it up for the game? Hilarious. And despite what people say, guard do kick arse in game.

Without the imperial guard, 40k would be very lacking. While aspects of each race are unique to 40k, eg. the necrons ant the c'tan. The Imperial guard as a who;e are unique, and give gamers such a variety of play and nearly limitless modelling potential. Sick of posing your characters as heros? Why not have your commisar shootign a guardsmen in the head?

'nuff said I think. :so_happy:

Edit:


Brother Anubus said:


> woo angry flashlights


Really sucks when people say this, lasguns could easily remove your head from your body, and fluff wise are far more powerfull than any solid slug weapons. The reason why they suck in 40k, is because they are compared to fully automatic, computer targeted, clip fed grenade launchers.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with the minis.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Imperial guard are a huge organised force who have strength in numbers where would there Organization be if they did'nt look the same I think the minitures are great.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think of the guard in something which I call "Zones"

if 120" away from imperial guard battle line, you enter the Earthshaker zone. multiple Str 9 ap 3 ordnance blast templates come raining down along with a pinning test.

If 72" away, you are in the ordnance zone. about 5 str 8 ap 3 ordnance blast, and 2 str 9 ap 3 ordnance blasts come raining down. 

48"- the heavy weapons and ordnance zone. Just imagine all the above, but with about 4 autocannons, 3 lascannons and 2 missile launchers

24"- the ultra death zone! All the above, with 5 plasma guns, and 95 lasguns. Yeah, your screwed.

12"- Just imagine the above, but on rapid fire!

6"- I won't go into this. If your still here by ultra death, then you'll be gone by now.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

And that a is a why we a love a de guard My friends


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Chrisman, you could have just said "check my sig"!

I agree that it doesn't make much sense to say you don't like guard minis. What, none of them? Cadians, Catachans, Tallarns (that reminds me of a joke), Vostroyans, Death Corps, Valhallans... none of them? Not even any of the old or Necromunda or converted minis people use for their guard regiments? Blimey.

I advise you to check out these, just because I really really like them. Absolutely brilliant guard IMO.


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

If you have the funds, IG armies have more ability to field armies of completely diverse looking models than any other army. Only Chaos daemons come close. Tallarn, Mordian, Cadian, Catachan, Praetorian, etc. Personally I have 1000pts of Praetorians with Brown Jackets, white trousers and red piping and roping. Very sexy and smart looking models too, more so even than marines.

Plus theres so much fluff about them, maybe not to the SM/Chaos level but you can really get a feel for them.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Ig are great and even though they are weak they can still make up for it.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes , they are very strong in numbers and thier shooting volleys can be very deadly. Oh and not to mention they have some of the best vehicles in the game.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, lasguns are actually very reliable weapons. Here's an example why:
Guard player: what's your armour save?
SM player: 3+, easily stop a pathetic little lasgun.
Guard player: 3+, impressive. But...
(hands over 30 odd dice)
can you make 30 of them?

See, a SINGLE lasgun shot is not much, and which pretty much everything can weather, but 95? Nah!


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Las death is one of the Most amusing and effective types of Fire power in the Game
I had 50 conscripts VS Kharn (old rules 2+ save 4 wounds) They killed him with Las fire


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

well there is 50 shots hiting on 4 and wounding on 5 that is 10 armer saves roughly.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Seeing as you need two troops Choices minimum and a maximum of 5 Thats a nice tidy 250 Lasguns + Heavy & special weapons and you are in for a lot more than 10 saves.
add a few Tanks and some Hardened veterans with plasma Guns and you'll soon find that your army is a lot smaller than it used to be.


----------



## Norkroff (Apr 9, 2008)

The humans are wicked, if you were to play a apocalypse battle dont bother with troops, just have elites and squads with demo packs


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

OK gore hunter you have a point, but so can other races like tau, eldar,and to some extent marines. Marines can have 60 marines in a 2000 points.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Marines can have a full battle company in 2000 points. Mind you, they'll be light on kit, but the point is, they'll have the entire company. Sixty always seems like a good target number for a more average 2000 point army, I think.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah luke that means you can get just under a 1/4 of my Troops Choices I can Have 275guardsmen in troops choices alone so stick that in your Pipe and smoke it lol


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

there can be 55 men in a basic Guard troops choice.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

yes but it is a similar gore hunter


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

No its not similar it takes you 6 troop choices to outnumber one of my Troops choices
Guard have numbers Marines Don't (its basic knowledge)


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

StealingYerMail said:


> IG are awesome. They're actually decently well-rounded, and they can handle most situations with ease.
> 
> Not too mention without them, there probably wouldn't be any good fluff for the Imperium.
> 
> ...


Ive got a box o' tanks!! I find you hammer your opponent or get hammered yourself. A well painted Guard army is one of the coolest and most intimidating armies to fight with, and people underestimating your infantry is one of the stupidest things they can do


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I think imperial guard are good because they are similar to a modern human army, because of this i feel the IG's are a natural progression of the human races armies.


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

IG are awesome! Really fun to play and a very hard army if done right.

Like every army they have their good and bad points but on the whole I couldn't imagine 40k without the massed ranks of the Imperial Guard!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I las deathed Typhus! It was so funny! He'd killed everything else in my 3 way team up except 50 conscripts. boom. dead.


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

The Guard are a fun army to collect, but a tough army to play. 

It's always a rough transition for me when I go from my Blood Angels to my IG army. They seem much more resistant to enemy shooting (more of them and LRs) but I'm pretty much hopeless once the enemy reaches HtH. It takes me 3-4 games to just avoid getting pimp slapped every time.:grin:


----------



## deusvult (Apr 7, 2008)

From a game-play stand point, there is nothing I find more enjoyable than letting loss the massive firepower that those hordes of guard and their "flahslights" bring to the table when used en mass.

From a fluff stand point, there simply wouldn't be an imperium without the guard. The Marines are a better force man for man, no one would argue that, but that comes at a cost, namely their numbers are anemic. There are one million marines in the entire imperium, they can't hold togather an empire of a quadrillion if not more people. They are effectively like the special forces of modern militaries, they carry out special missions and provide heavy support, they might even tip the scales of some battles, but without the guard there would not be scales to tip. 
Besides, the marines have a selection process that kill 9 of 10 applicants, do you think that they would be allowed to do that if the Imperium didn't have a force of several hundred billion waiting to fight along side them. I don't.
So, in my mind, to take the guard out of the universe would mean the collapse of the universe we know. And, no one wants that.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

The IG are a good army. But in the 40k world I don't think there is a bad army, it just depends on the player and how they use them. Saying that the IG do look impressive on the table.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Noor u bastard! Thats my tactic! Im gonna kill u now!


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah ok they are still space marines


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I found that most people dislike the guard because they have such a high learning curve. With all the options that the guard have in terms of units it is had to build a well rounded force in a lower point battle. I have well over 2000pts of guard and still don't feel that it is as competitive as I would like it to be.

It is easy to throw out a 1000pt marine force and kick butt it just isn't that simple for guard. Really the first 400pt are for what you need to make the list legal to play and that is with out kitting them up.

When I first started 40k I looked into all the armies and wanted something that would make me fight for a win. That brought me to two armies guard and DE. The plastic cadians came out and my decision was made. I don't care for the catachan models that much as a large army, part of one but not as a whole.

Anyways who doesn't love to see all that armor rolling onto the field...


----------

